# Ear curling in young rabbit



## CoronaNora (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a 1/2 Cali x 1/4 NZ x 1/4 mini rex rabbit that has both ears curling at the tips.

He's about 3 1/2 months old and has been very healthy and vigorous. He eats normally and does not itch his ears. He hasn't shown and paralysis associated with Floppy Rabbit Syndrome which I have heard can be the cause of that. 
His ears starts curling really fast (one day only one was curled and the next day the other one was curled) but just at the tips, the whole ear is not flopping down.

I've read that it might be a vitamin E deficiency, but he is on a complete rabbit pellet and eats plenty of GREAT quality hay. 

Any ideas on what might cause the ears to curl down? Genetics, deficiency/diet, disease?

Thanks!


----------



## JBun (Mar 14, 2013)

Are you free feeding pellets or feeding limited, and how much?


----------



## whitelop (Mar 14, 2013)

Is he drinking enough water? Isn't dehydration a ear curling symptom? 

Could you post a picture of what you're talking about too? That might give people a better idea what's going on.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 14, 2013)

Other causes could be poor circulation, frostbite (if he's outside), or ear mites. You can't always see ear mites. I would have him seen by a vet ASAP because he's a bigger bunny where heart issues can be more common and those are very serious.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 14, 2013)

When I got Felix, the tips of his ears folded down a bit for a day or so. I was told that it could be from stress (it was a day after I got him), heat or dehydration. They preked back up pretty quick and have stayed like that, so I would assume it was more from stress as my house is not really hot and he was drinking fine. 

This is what they looked like. It only lasted about a day.


----------

